# Drawing Tutorial series - Illusionary drawings.



## tcetnarowski (Mar 8, 2021)

Hello to All,

This is the link to my Drawing Tutorial series on illusionary drawings. Over the years I have created so many of those that finally I decided to share my knowledge with others. Hop you will like it.

Here is the link to my YT channel:


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSAYH8XJ-ykc8xfpHRRbnJQ


----------



## tcetnarowski (Mar 8, 2021)

An example of my work - Jimi Hendrix portrait aka. Happy Dolphins


----------



## tcetnarowski (Mar 8, 2021)

Sorry, one more thing ..

My website: cetnarstudio.com
Email: [email protected]
Facebook: cetnarstudio

Cheers to All!

Thomas.


----------

